# London Dog Tails Magazine - now across the world



## DogTailsUk (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi,
I am the editor for a dog magazine in London called London Dog Tails. From the various shows that we have attended and given out copies of our magazine we have (finally) responded to the numerous requests for our magazine to be made available to people who live outside of London. Firstly we have made the full publication available online via our website London Dog Tails - The Dog Magazine for London where you can flick through the mag online and we now also have a subscription service where you just pay £12 a year to cover postage and handling costs and have the issue delivered to your door hot off the press. (Call us on 0207 386 8099 or go to our website).
Visit our website early November to see our fun video for our dog xmas song "The 12 Dogs of Christmas" - the words are printed in the latest edition as well as coverage from the Harrods Pet-a-Porter fashion show, why dogs eat grass, Tales from the Dog House and Diary of a Dog Sitter (last word).
Any comments that you may have about what we do would be gratefully accepted.


----------

